# Very cool JEEP in crate on MTH Flatcar



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Some time back I posted about these very cool MTH flatcar sets with three crates and tie-down chains, on each car. I liked the first set so much, I ordered a second set. 








Mr. Muffin's Trains recently posted in several places on the internet that these crates were modeled after those used during WWII to ship JEEPS to our troops and allies overseas. It actually says so on the side of each crate "TRUCK 1/4 TON 4X4" is the top line on the right side of every crate. I never put that together with "JEEP" but yes, of course!








Here is a photo of the actual JEEP-in-crate. It is very tightly packed in a crate much smaller than the MTH crates . . . 








But no matter! What a cool idea! I managed to carefully pry one of my 36 boxes open without any damage. I took apart a Corgi WWII JEEP and mounted it on a pallet, etc, with some rathe fanciful additions of boxes and parts, mostly to fill he much larger crate inside. 








This was a fun litle project to do on a lazy Saturday, and I like the result. It looks good.
















Eventually I think I will do a vignette with the boxes open and soldiers inspecting its contents, or something. It's just a nifty little idea: JEEP oin a box!


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Very Cool!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

Very nice, lots of details, and the crates are very well done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2015)

I also saw Mr. Muffin's posts on Facebook and totally agree with the "WOW" factor on these flatcars and its cargo.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Lee... that's such a clever creative idea. :smilie_daumenpos:










Greg


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

5 stars, GeneralLee speaking...


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing, but thought I would have to build a crate. What are the dimensions of the crates? I have several different model jeeps I can take apart and have at various stages of being packed on a warehouse dock.
Again, some great modeling and ideas your passing on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, that's what we call "thinking inside the box".  Very creative, I love it!


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Does it come packed in cosmoline?

Bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

josef said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but thought I would have to build a crate. What are the dimensions of the crates? I have several different model jeeps I can take apart and have at various stages of being packed on a warehouse dock.
> Again, some great modeling and ideas your passing on.


As I said, the MTH crates that come with the flatcars are way too large. As to the right size if you scratch build one (which would be very cool!), if you look at the one real picture I have in my initial posting, you will see that the crates were basically just barely big enough to hold a jeep with its wheels removed and windsheild, etc., folded. If I were doing it, I'd take the wheels and such (gas can) off the jeep and build a crate just big enough for it to fit in.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

Very neat - I like the way you think in a addition to what you came up with.

Tom


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Very clever idea Lee. I saw Mr. Muffin's post. I have two of these flatcars and never realized they were Jeeps until I read the post.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Excellent model, Lee! It is really neat how they transported the Jeeps in a crate way back.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks, Mark! I love it, and it is a hit with visitors, too.


----------



## POTRZBE (Jul 30, 2015)

That's terrific, Lee. I am always looking for loads for my Menards flatcars which I am making into a military train in anticipation of the 75th anniversary of D Day and the end of WWII. I know it's a few years down the road and I started a good thread on the OGR forum about what people would like to see Lionel do 5 years hence. Got some interesting feedback.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2015)

I bet Texas Special Steve would love this one. He is currently building a new Army layout.

I will ask him to post some photos.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Anything Jeep catches my eye, since the Jeep was first designed and built in my wife's hometown of Butler, Pennsylvania about 2 miles from where we now live. Here is some interesting reading of how something that has grown to an American icon had a very humble beginning. https://www.visitbutlercounty.com/the-birthplace-the-jeep


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Lee, these flats with Jeep crates are nice as delivered. You stepped it up by showing your guests what is supposed to be inside, giving the impression that all the crates contain a Jeep. Now I want to do this and I'm sure others will as well.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Mark Boyce said:


> Anything Jeep catches my eye, since the Jeep was first designed and built in my wife's hometown of Butler, Pennsylvania about 2 miles from where we now live. Here is some interesting reading of how something that has grown to an American icon had a very humble beginning. https://www.visitbutlercounty.com/the-birthplace-the-jeep


Cool site. Thanks, I liked it. The Jeep, like the Model T, is one of America's great stories.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Lee, I'm glad you liked it. I agree about the Model T too.


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

I have got to get me one of these. I'm a big Jeep guy, even have one of those "boxed" ones in my garage, 1:1 scale.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow. Having an original Jeep is cool enough. But having one of the boxed ones, fantastic.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I missed this post originally. Very nice flat cars.:appl:


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

Just reread this great thread about Lee's jeep in a box and saw this on the Model T assembly lines. Fascinating mix of modern and old fashioned technology put together by Henry Ford to make these cars so inexpensively.
http://http://safeshare.tv/w/ShbgvwazCZ
Scotie


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm glad this was revived, I missed it the first time around.

Excellent modeling Lee!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Lee,

Very cool. I would put a put a mark on the box with the jeep inside to show visitors, the rest of the boxes would be empty, this would be my little secret.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Too darn cool Lee!

Boy does that bring back memories. As a boy in the early '60's, my Father would come home with a rumor that some of the WWII Jeeps were discovered still in the crates and were selling for $250. He and some buddies were going to buy some and rebuild them. 

Well, you know how that turned out!

Still, great memories of my Father brought back this morning.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh this is SO Cool! I'm also glad that this thread got revived! The realism is superb.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Now thats really cool!


----------

